# Do i have aircon???



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have climate control with two dials, an auto button, vents buttons, and a ECO button, i was told that the eco is pretty much aircon is this right??

lee


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Mate

no the ECO stands for economy i think!!!

this means when you press it and the light is on the air conditioning is off!!! if you have the little ECO light off your air con is switched on  hope this helps


----------



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

but there is no button that says aircon does this mean i dont have it??

cheers


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Pushing the [Econ] mode means it's running the Air conditioning. Otherwise it's running the Climate Control. Of course the Climate Control is automatically adjusting the temperature of the air it is introducing to the car to keep it at the same temperature. If you're running the Air Conditioning all you are doing is blowing hot/cold air at whatever temp and strength you set it at.


----------



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

right so if the air coming out of the vents when on ECO mode is no colder than normal blowers does this mean my gas needs topping up?


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Depends on what you have the temperature set at i guess. It's all down to how you set it up and what temp you set it to.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

ECO light on = Air Con off
ECO light off = Air Con on.

Auto light on = Climate control
Auto light off = whatever you set it to manually


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, just ignore me, i had it all figured out wrong >.<


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

TTrich said:


> Pushing the [Econ] mode means it's running the Air conditioning. Otherwise it's running the Climate Control. Of course the Climate Control is automatically adjusting the temperature of the air it is introducing to the car to keep it at the same temperature. If you're running the Air Conditioning all you are doing is blowing hot/cold air at whatever temp and strength you set it at.


I thought that econ was the same as a car without air con or climate and without the econ is full climate.

Thats how mine works


----------



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

well i have it set on low when im wanting aircon as the car gets red hot, if i put blowers on 3/4 power on low and switch from normal to ECO there is no difference. is there any way i can check gas levels?


----------



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

all so confusing, so basically do do i get the coldest air out of the blowers??

cheers lee


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

if the air con is on it'll be just as cold from the blowers as the footwells and the top vents etc, if you press econ then air con is off

if you go to kwik fit they can re-gass the system and if they cant because it leaking or any other problems they dont charge you


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Climate control is always on unless you switch it off completely. If you turn the temperature down to "lo" then the air con comes on. If you want it at 22.5 degrees then it's in manual not auto. The E-con button is there for economy. It doesn't blow air any colder than what the temperature is outside. so if it's 20 degrees outside then it won't blow in any air colder than that. Hope that helps you


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have heard you shouldn't run with economy on as it can dry out the seals and you lose gas pressure - is that shi*e?

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Golfstrike said:


> I have heard you shouldn't run with economy on as it can dry out the seals and you lose gas pressure - is that shi*e?
> 
> Charlie


Econ is just running without the compressor on and I usually find that after about five minutes you need to put the air con back on, lol

From the other air con thread running



T3RBO said:


> I've always looked at it as...
> 
> Pull the knob and the red light goes out means the unit is on
> Press the auto button and air con is on (automatically adjusts)
> ...


----------

